# Interested in Doing a Haute Route?



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

If you are interested in doing Haute Route 2018 event, ping me as I'm a Haute Route Ambassador, and I did Haute Route Rockies 2017 & the Haute Route San Francisco test event. Plus, as an ambassador, I have a discount code I can share.

Lastly, if you are doing one of the National Gran Fondo events, you can apply 100% of your event fee towards doing a Haute Route event.

Hope to see lots of people on the road


----------

